
Coinbase Private Beta Now Open - ca98am79
https://www.braintreepayments.com/blog/coinbase-private-beta
======
jxm262
Cool. I'm curious on the timeline for Stripe's bitcoin integration. Haven't
seen anything on an actual date yet. Very nice that Braintree made a private
beta though :)

